# Final hotel confirmation?



## smhoer (May 23, 2007)

I received my initial email confirming my PCD date on this Friday (3/7). However, after I returned my reservation form I have not heard anything regarding hotel confirmation or even if my car did arrive from the VPC. When I called the logistics person is out until next week. For those who have done the PCD do you normally receive any final confirmations or hotel confirmation before you arrive?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Call the hotel front desk (Greenville Marriott) and ask - will confirm you by name. And if you are a Marriott Member, get the room points when you check in.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

smhoer said:


> I received my initial email confirming my PCD date on this Friday (3/7). However, after I returned my reservation form I have not heard anything regarding hotel confirmation or even if my car did arrive from the VPC. When I called the logistics person is out until next week. For those who have done the PCD do you normally receive any final confirmations or hotel confirmation before you arrive?


That email is all you will receive from us, unless we are told of a delay in receiving your vehicle. At that point we would contact you and your CA regarding the situation and possibly finding a new date.

We always reserve a room with a king bed for every customer unless we are told otherwise on the travel form that is attached to the email.

*Please note: * If you call the Marriott to verify your room, they *will not* show it under your name until the day of your arrival. All rooms are held under our name until the day of arrival for the customer.

I checked and your vehicle is here awaiting to see you on Friday. :thumbup:

Look forward to meeting you then,


----------



## smhoer (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan et al. We are looking forward to a wonderful day. Now if you can just put a hold on that predicted rain. See you Friday


----------

